# Pen clips, with two holes for screws...



## billtdfw (Dec 31, 2013)

I am looking for some clips that have two holes on the top of the clip I can screw into the tube of the pen body.  I can't seem to find any..your help appreciated.


----------



## kenbu (Jan 1, 2014)

You may be able to find something suitable from a knife or flashlight parts supplier.


Ken


----------



## kenbu (Jan 1, 2014)

Just noticed that the PSI Bolt Action Tech Pen uses a clip that appears to attach using two screws.  Maybe you can buy the clips from them


Ken


----------



## riceburner (Mar 25, 2017)

*progess?*

Did you ever figure out how to source the two screw clip?

thanks


----------



## More4dan (Mar 25, 2017)

Try http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=60_101

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

